# Campwerk Campingstuhl – exklusives Gewinnspiel nur für Boardies!



## Anglerboard Redaktion (10. Februar 2021)

Diskussionsthema zu Artikel Campwerk Campingstuhl – exklusives Gewinnspiel nur für Boardies!.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Februar 2021)

Gutes Packmaß, auch für die One Combo Challenge...Perfekt um sich für ein / zwei Stündchen am Wasser hinzusetzen ohne viel schleppen zu müssen... Rute, Rucksack und fertig...


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (16. Februar 2021)

Unser Campwerk Gespiel läuft noch bis zum 21. Februar 2021. Gewinnt einen von zwei Campingstühlen!
Alle Infos gibts hier:

*








						Campwerk Campingstuhl – exklusives Gewinnspiel nur für Boardies!
					

Der Campwerk Campingstuhl bietet eine komfortable Sitzgelegenheit und passt dank kleinem Transportmaß in jeden Kofferraum



					www.anglerboard.de
				



*


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Februar 2021)

Wann schickt ihr mir nun meinen Stuhl?

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wann schickt ihr mir nun meinen Stuhl?
> 
> Jürgen


Du meinst meinen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. März 2021)

Ich kriege auch einen, habe ja mitgespielt


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Mai 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Unser Campwerk Gespiel läuft noch bis zum 21. Februar 2021. Gewinnt einen von zwei Campingstühlen!
> Alle Infos gibts hier:
> 
> *
> ...


Ich wollte mal hören wie es hier ausgegangen ist, nicht das ich die Hoffnung hätte hier noch etwas zu gewinnen, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen anderen Gewinner?
Oder hat sich in der Redaktion ein Liebhaber für den ausgelobten Stuhl gefunden?

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2021)

... und der hat dann beide bekommen


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Mai 2021)

Nein, nein, einer ist bei mir gelandet. Habe ihn bis jetzt auch zwei drei Mal benutzt. Bis jetzt kann ich sagen. sehr stabil. durchaus bequem, schnell auf und wieder zusammengebaut und halt ein sehr kleines Packmaß. Hätte da auch noch was zu geschrieben, wollte aber eigentlich erst ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Thomas. (9. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Nein, nein, einer ist bei mir gelandet. Habe ihn bis jetzt auch zwei drei Mal benutzt. Bis jetzt kann ich sagen. sehr stabil. durchaus bequem, schnell auf und wieder zusammengebaut und halt ein sehr kleines Packmaß. *Hätte da auch noch was zu geschrieben*, wollte aber eigentlich erst ausgiebig testen.


das wäre nett, ich bin auf der suche nach sowas, mich hält der Preis und das Gewicht (5kg) noch ab, und ob der bei mir 187cm auch noch bequem ist


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Mai 2021)

Also, die Sitzhöhe ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend, ich bin 1,92m groß. 
Kann halt mit einem Angel,-Karpfenstuhl im Sitzkomfort nicht mithalten, er ist aber nicht unbequem.


----------



## Thomas. (9. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Also, die Sitzhöhe ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend, ich bin 1,92m groß.
> Kann halt mit einem Angel,-Karpfenstuhl im Sitzkomfort nicht mithalten, er ist aber nicht unbequem.


danke, das hilft schon mal, und die 5kg? ist ja nicht gerade wenig, ich wollte in um mal öfter den Platz zu wechseln


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Mai 2021)

ich weiß nicht ob du das Video kennst. Da kann man ganz gut sehen wie handlich der Stuhl ist und 5kg sind halt 5kg.


----------



## Thomas. (9. Mai 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob du das Video kennst. Da kann man ganz gut sehen wie handlich der Stuhl ist und 5kg sind halt 5kg.


jetzt ja   und der Typ hat auch ungefähr meine Kampfklasse


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. Mai 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder hat sich in der Redaktion ein Liebhaber für den ausgelobten Stuhl gefunden?


----------



## Mooskugel (20. August 2021)

Wollte nach ausgiebigen Gebrauch einen kleinen Testbericht zum Campwerk Stuhl schreiben

Erster Eindruck

Man, ist der klein! Das Packmaß vom Stuhl ist wirklich sehr klein. Das Gewicht von 5kg spricht dafür, dass er doch stabil ist.

Sitzkomfort

Nach einigen Ansitzen kann ich feststellen. Der Sitzkomfort ist gut. Die Sitzflächentiefe ist etwas knapp, für mich aber noch ausreichend. Für meine Größe von ca. 190cm ist die Sitzhöhe ausreichend. Auch in Punkto Stabilität kann ich dem Stuhl eine gute Note geben. Natürlich ist es kein Angelstuhl mit ausfahrbaren Beinen, man benötigt schon eine einigermaßen gerade Aufstellfläche.

Klappmechanik

Die Mechanik funktioniert gut, Alles ist sehr stabil und die Befestigungen/Verriegelungen im eingeklappten Zustand sind durchdacht und ausreichend stabil ausgelegt. Nach ca. einem halben Jahr wurde die Mechanik etwas hakelig, dem konnte mit ein wenig Trockenschmierstoff entgegengewirkt werden (PTFE Spray), seitdem flutscht es wieder.

Transport

Ruckzuck ist der Stuhl aufgebaut und wieder zusammengeklappt Durch die geringe Größe kann er auch schon mal für etwas längere Wege benutzt werden. Wenn noch irgendwie ein Tragegriff integriert wäre, wäre der Transport noch einfacher. Er kann aber durchaus auch so gut angefasst/getragen und transportiert werden. Für einen leichteren Transport über weitere Weg könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er noch gut an einem Rucksack befestigt werden kann.



Verarbeitung

Bis jetzt ist alles noch heile, keine Nähte aufgegangen. Es klappert oder rappelt nichts. Rost ist ebenfalls nicht sichtbar, obwohl schon einige Male nass geworden.



Testfazit

Wer einen guten Stuhl mit wirklich kleinem Packmaß sucht, ist bei diesem genau richtig.

90€ sind kein Schnäppchen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------

